# Professions in firearms?



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

So I figured here was a good place to ask this question. I'm 21 at the moment, and I'll be the first one to admit that I don't have a fraction of the knowledge that a lot of you guys have here in the firearms community. However, since I got my permit and my first handgun several months ago, it has literally become of paramount interest and importance to me. Enough so that I'm hoping there is some sort of profession I can get into where I work with firearms on a regular basis (maybe repairing, test firing, etc...). I'm willing to take whatever classes I can find that would steer me in the right direction. I was hoping that some of you guys (and gals) might have some suggestions on what I can do to get the proverbial ball rolling. Like I said, my knowledge is minimal at best, but I'm a quick learner and eager to boot. As I've stated before on a few occasions, I live in NYC, so not the most gun-friendly area. But, I'm willing to move as soon as I finish college to any of the forty some-odd states that are still free. In any case, thanks for reading and any information or advice is welcome and most appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

For starters, start looking for jobs at gun shops, you'll get to handle a lot of different firearms, if the shop has a range, you can get to shoot a lot of guns (testing out used guns etc) as well as possibly getting into doing minor parts swaps (sights, scopes etc.) and get some experience as a range officer. Start taking NRA classes. Start with the shooting classes, take the range safety officer class etc. Start looking for armorers courses. In NY you have *Kimber* and *Remington*, start asking about any kind of internships. Of course there is always gunsmith school. Engineering is another beneficial field for gun work. What are you currently going to school for?

For firearms training in general in your area, take a look at the following:

Firearm safety, concealed carry, police and military training, executive protection

Rochester Personal Defense - SafeInRochester.com, Self Defense Classes, Firearms Training in Rochester New York

There's tons of firearms manufactures in New England, so you shouldn't have to travel far.


----------



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey thanks! I will definitely be looking into this! I hadn't thought of internships, which is silly because a lot of my friends are applying for internships, albeit in different fields. I'm currently going for a degree in History, but at this point that's more of a result of just wanting to finish college rather than looking to pursue a career as a historian or teacher.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

bengewarmer said:


> Hey thanks! I will definitely be looking into this! I hadn't thought of internships, which is silly because a lot of my friends are applying for internships, albeit in different fields. I'm currently going for a degree in History, but at this point that's more of a result of just wanting to finish college rather than looking to pursue a career as a historian or teacher.


Is it to late to minor in business management? That's a very transferable field of study.


----------



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

I believe it might be, I have about 9 or 10 credits left until I graduate. So basically, one more semester after this.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Henry Repeating Arms is close to NYC as well. They make a fine rifle.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Start off sending a resume to Kimber.
They're just north of you in Yonkers.
The metro north train station is walkable.

Then send resumes to every gun manufacturer in the USA.
Most corporate web sites post openings

Do not say you want to work with guns. The fact you sent them a resume answers that question.


AFS


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's something that worked for me, when I was stuck in NYC for a summer:
Send letters to the CEO's offices of manufacturers to whose factories you can easily commute (e.g., Kimber, Henry), offering to _work for free_.
(Make sure that you use the CEO's name, in addressing the letter: Do your research!)
Tell the boss-man that you want to learn gun manufacturing, so you are willing to apprentice for no salary at all, in exchange for the experience.
When you are invited for an interview, wear a suit and look good. Tell the interviewer that you would like to arrange for a review of your work, maybe in three months, and, if your work has been satisfactory, that you would like to earn a small salary from that time on. But for the first three months at least, you will work for free while learning the fundamentals of your new trade.

(This worked for me more than 50 years ago, but I bet that it's still a really good entry proposition. Try it.)


----------



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, Steve! I will look into that ASAP. I'm definitely willing to work for nothing for a little while if it gets my foot in the door. It beats selling electronics to awful customers. *shudders*


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

bengewarmer said:


> Thanks, Steve! I will look into that ASAP. I'm definitely willing to work for nothing for a little while if it gets my foot in the door. It beats selling electronics to awful customers. *shudders*


What kind of electronics?


----------

